# another good day at the destin bridge



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

went this moring to try to catch some more sheepshead. it was very windy and the out going current was really strong. i ended up with 3 nice sheepshead 20", being the biggest one and also a 21" black drum. They were all caught with live shrimp with a number 3 circle hook with a 2 ounce egg weight.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great report, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice job, keep the reports comin


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like some good eating.

Good job


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

When we havin the fish fry


----------

